# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  Tiger Salamander questions

## missclick

I'm considering purchasing a beautiful tiger salamander from a local breeder/supplier guy and I'm a bit hesitant because im worried about temperature and feeding. I spoke to the guy and he said it eats pinkies, worms, crickets, and fish and needs a cooler temperature. 

I guess im curious if its okay to feed it a regular diet of crickets as i dont have many of those other foods on a regular basis.

Im also worried because i think i will have to keep him in my fridge, for summer at least because it gets to the 90s and hundreds here. I worry that it will be a constant enough temperature to keep it happy

any suggestions?

----------


## John Clare

Firstly, read these:

Caudata Culture Species Entry - Tiger salamander

Axolotls - Metamorphosed & Tiger Salamanders

No one truly captive breeds tiger salamanders for sale in the US, so you're looking at a wild caught animal.  If that's the case and you are worried about temperatures, I would get a tiger from one of the southern states (such as a Texas Barred Tiger).  How hot does it get in your house?

----------


## missclick

thank you for the links!

I believe he gets them as juveniles and raises them to adulthood before selling them. 

I try try try to keep my house at 80 or below in the summer. 

here's a pic of the little guy http://images.craigslist.org/3k13m13...6af71914ab.jpg

----------


## Philsy

I love my tigers, although they do sometimes bite the hand that feeds. If you have a basement it would be the ideal place to keep it otherwise it will be just fine if you keep your home around 75 degrees in the summer.

----------


## KennyDB

I have half of my species in outside enclosures with tunnel"systems" to 1meter deep (cool in summer, save in winter)
For the species I keep inside or in tanks outside I have a winefridge to be on the safe side when it gets a bit hot. I lost a dusky-sal female and her eggs due to the hot weather...won't happen me again.

----------


## JeffX

Kind of looks like mine.  I picked one up from Swanee's Exotics off of kingsnake.com.

I have mine in my bedroom which always cool year around.  I know most people keep theirs around 65-75 degrees.  My tank is usually around 75 degrees except at night it dips down to about 65 degrees or so.  I haven't had any issues with feeding him crickets, waxworms, and nightcrawlers.  Yesterday I dropped a few crickets in there, and he actually came out of his burrow to hunt them down.

Do you have central air or a window air conditioner for the summer months?  Or you could find the coolest room to keep it in during those months as well.

----------


## Tropicok

A friend has notified me that his father caught a tiger barred salamander just for me.  I had mentioned that I might (the optimum word here is "might") get involved with a special salamander project later this summer.  Now this happened but what are friends for, eh?  I guess I'll go get it this weekend and see what happens.   :Frog Surprise:

----------


## missclick

i still havent gotten mine, the fellow selling it still has it but with 13 frogs on my hands and summer on the way i just dont know if i should take on any more critters. 

thats exciting! i hope you have fun with it  :Smile:

----------


## Kurt

> A friend has notified me that his father caught a tiger barred salamander just for me. I had mentioned that I might (the optimum word here is "might") get involved with a special salamander project later this summer. Now this happened but what are friends for, eh? I guess I'll go get it this weekend and see what happens.


You're going to love it.

----------

